# Late notice drop out, need 2 more for overnighter out of freeport



## Juice (Dec 13, 2009)

Had a couple buddies drop out at the last minute, looking for 1 or 2 more for an overnighter leaving out of Freeport thursday afternoon 10/3, plan on heading 80 miles out. Will be back friday around noon. 

txt or call 979-236-3026


Oh ya, just FYI,
Boat: 28â€™ world-cat twin Yamaha 200â€™s


----------



## Juice (Dec 13, 2009)

Guess I'm missing a few things sorry, you will need your own gear, and gas will be split, last two trips have been around $100 or less for each person. 


Here's a sample of last trips success


----------



## Juice (Dec 13, 2009)

9


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Love to go on a trip with ya someday but have you checked the forecast. Supposed to be sporty tomorrow thru the week. 42035 is showing 3.28 at 3.5seconds right now.


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ill run with you next week if your going. i have to work till friday, im off the 11th-14th
i think the wether may be tricky this weekend. call me if your needing a solid yes on a fishermen. I also have another guy i work with that will go too. We have offshore gear to take. 
Good luck friend! ttyl 
832 858 2273


----------



## Juice (Dec 13, 2009)

danmanfish said:


> Love to go on a trip with ya someday but have you checked the forecast. Supposed to be sporty tomorrow thru the week. 42035 is showing 3.28 at 3.5seconds right now.


Calling for 1-2 though tonight, 2-3 by friday afternoon. @ 8:27am ( 10/3) 42019(2.3 @ 6sec.)
42035(2.62 @ 7sec)
42020(2.95 @ 7 sec)

Thats pretty water to go tear up the tuna!


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

TEXT me if you need 2 or more. 8328582273


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

*freeport ffshore*

User to have an offshore boat but not anymore. Anytime you go out of Freeport and looking for gas partner let me know please. Been offshore fishing for 10 years, Never been to tuna fishing before


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds awesome. Can't make it this time but definitely let me know if you need someone next time. Ill add you.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

That's a sexy ride! How'd you do?


----------

